# Welcome from down under :)



## AeroBella (Jul 6, 2014)

Howdy all my names Bella nearly 21 and I'm from south Australia finally joined up after a year or so of lurking. After a incident with my dickhead ex boyfriend I Have to start my setup all over again. I plan on making another Aero setup expect a grow journal soon Ill prove to you guys that us girls can do it just as good as you boys 

Feel free to message me and talk crap Im feeling a little lonely atm


----------



## sunni (Jul 6, 2014)

welcome to riu


----------



## AeroBella (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank you so much hopefully everything comes soon cant wait to get some opinions on my set up


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 7, 2014)

did Worthy send you?


----------



## AeroBella (Jul 7, 2014)

worthy ?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 7, 2014)

Nevermind. Welcome


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 8, 2014)

country SA bella?


----------



## AeroBella (Jul 8, 2014)

Yeah Im from the Eyre peninsula


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 8, 2014)

AeroBella said:


> Yeah Im from the Eyre peninsula


Ahh gd stuff bella I was born down that way


----------



## miccyj (Jul 8, 2014)

Yay, more Aussies, welcome


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 8, 2014)

had to find an aussie room for when our 2014 season starts : )


----------



## AeroBella (Jul 8, 2014)

Maybe this will be the year I master an outdoor but I doubt it just to hard to keep it stealth ways


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 8, 2014)

AeroBella said:


> Maybe this will be the year I master an outdoor but I doubt it just to hard to keep it stealth ways


I miss my wardrobe with 600hps


----------



## AeroBella (Jul 8, 2014)

Swap wardrobe with tent ands thats my basic setup xD


----------



## Mac-daddy (Jul 8, 2014)

Yeah I'm on my first grow, just seedlings at tho mo under a 250w MH then will be going to a 600w HPS vertical grow. was even thinking of putting in a 1000w in the last 4 weeks of flower because my ballast can run it and I have the space. ( still tossing it up tho)

From oz as well.


----------



## miccyj (Jul 9, 2014)

My first grow was an auto blueberry in dwc that I set up in my bathroom, Haha, had to wear sunglasses to use the toilet lol


----------



## IndicaAngel (Jul 9, 2014)

welcome! similar situation including the dick head ex, not the same one hopefully  say hi anytime.


----------



## AeroBella (Jul 9, 2014)

miccyj said:


> My first grow was an auto blueberry in dwc that I set up in my bathroom, Haha, had to wear sunglasses to use the toilet lol


wow imagine running to the toilet on a Saturday morning alll hungover and forgetting your sunnies I would be on the ground rolling in pain and screaming " WHO THE F**K INVENTED LIGHT "


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 9, 2014)

AeroBella said:


> wow imagine running to the toilet on a Saturday morning alll hungover and forgetting your sunnies I would be on the ground rolling in pain and screaming " WHO THE F**K INVENTED LIGHT "


Thank fuck they invented it I say lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 9, 2014)

I still think im short on choices for this coming season


----------



## miccyj (Jul 9, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I still think im short on choices for this coming season


That's a nice collection, I've got some of those strains in my mother room, that pineapple chunk is one of my favourites.


----------



## AeroBella (Jul 9, 2014)

wow nice collection am I right is assuming you are a out door grower ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 9, 2014)

Outdoor yes bella, I help out an indoor mate as well so when my turn comes I have the clones well rooted and ready for outside .....and yeah miccyj im glad u said the chunk goes well for you ive heard some negative reviews of it I guess ill find out soon enough....


----------



## IndicaAngel (Jul 9, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I still think im short on choices for this coming season


I feel ya, I just ( few weeks ago) bought seeds _and_ clones and I'm already itching to buy more seeds I have nothing to do with yet! it's an addiction
I am proud of!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 9, 2014)

IndicaAngel said:


> I feel ya, I just ( few weeks ago) bought seeds _and_ clones and I'm already itching to buy more seeds I have nothing to do with yet! it's an addiction
> I am proud of!


Im the same lol I even have a storage of the best seeds from the old days ha ha fuck knows if they would still germinate but im guessing some might


----------



## AeroBella (Jul 9, 2014)

The only thing I don't like about seeds is I suck at germinating them xD but I finally sucked it up and bought some seeds hopefully they l have a better success rate. I got them from herbies and there customer service was exceptionally helpful havnt got them yet but hoping for the best.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 9, 2014)

AeroBella said:


> The only thing I don't like about seeds is I suck at germinating them xD but I finally sucked it up and bought some seeds hopefully they l have a better success rate. I got them from herbies and there customer service was exceptionally helpful havnt got them yet but hoping for the best.


All mine are herbies you will be all good ill guess 18 days to where you are ; )


----------



## AeroBella (Jul 9, 2014)

YAY the freebies look nice too  Ill finally have a few seeds xD whats the best way to story them ?


----------



## earnest_voice (Jul 9, 2014)

AeroBella said:


> The only thing I don't like about seeds is I suck at germinating them xD but I finally sucked it up and bought some seeds hopefully they l have a better success rate. I got them from herbies and there customer service was exceptionally helpful havnt got them yet but hoping for the best.


Hi bella, another aussie here. I used to have issues germinating but know i follow a method that works for me.

I use the paper towel method and have found the VIVA paper towels to be the best. I use Coles brand spring water @ 1.5lt and do not adjust PH for germination as the PH straight out of the bottle is around 6.3-6.5. Water is room temp and i don't use a heat mat or anything else, i just leave them in a room thats around 22-24 degrees Celsius and in 24-48 i have a germinated seed ready for planting into rockwool. 

I get all my seeds from herbies - they will come through for you good luck


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 9, 2014)

Thi


earnest_voice said:


> Hi bella, another aussie here. I used to have issues germinating but know i follow a method that works for me.
> 
> I use the paper towel method and have found the VIVA paper towels to be the best. I use Coles brand spring water @ 1.5lt and do not adjust PH for germination as the PH straight out of the bottle is around 6.3-6.5. Water is room temp and i don't use a heat mat or anything else, i just leave them in a room thats around 22-24 degrees Celsius and in 24-48 i have a germinated seed ready for planting into rockwool.
> 
> I get all my seeds from herbies - they will come through for you good luck


This is exactly the good advice we need in this aussie forum good stuff its nice to see the stuff we can go and buy cos we know the stores etc....


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 9, 2014)

GEnerally I just store them in the bags they come in say on the top shelf of my wardrobe in the dark somewhere....


AeroBella said:


> YAY the freebies look nice too  Ill finally have a few seeds xD whats the best way to story them ?


----------



## AeroBella (Jul 9, 2014)

I keep the ones I have my seeds frombrandom bags labeled and in there own little bag inside one of those red plastic chicken stock containers


----------



## AeroBella (Jul 9, 2014)

earnest_voice said:


> Hi bella, another aussie here. I used to have issues germinating but know i follow a method that works for me.
> 
> I use the paper towel method and have found the VIVA paper towels to be the best. I use Coles brand spring water @ 1.5lt and do not adjust PH for germination as the PH straight out of the bottle is around 6.3-6.5. Water is room temp and i don't use a heat mat or anything else, i just leave them in a room thats around 22-24 degrees Celsius and in 24-48 i have a germinated seed ready for planting into rockwool.
> 
> I get all my seeds from herbies - they will come through for you good luck



Thanks for the great advice  We need to make more aussie diys like this so I dont get confused trying to find us brands


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 10, 2014)

AeroBella said:


> I keep the ones I have my seeds frombrandom bags labeled and in there own little bag inside one of those red plastic chicken stock containers


Chicken stock kush


----------



## earnest_voice (Jul 10, 2014)

AeroBella said:


> Thanks for the great advice  We need to make more aussie diys like this so I dont get confused trying to find us brands


No problems, I'm more than willing to help out. I try my best to source Australian Made products but we are lucky with decent nutrient companies based out here ie. Cyco, Flairform etc. that make prices competitive and very reasonable particularly cyco.

I've also knocked together a clone/seedling chamber made out of an old filling cabinet from fantastic furniture. I'll post that in the DIY section in the future. Sanded, Painted and Sealed, im about to put a wooden veneer on the outside to disguise it as a piece of furniture in my lounge room. I'll keep you posted


----------



## miccyj (Jul 10, 2014)

earnest_voice said:


> No problems, I'm more than willing to help out. I try my best to source Australian Made products but we are lucky with decent nutrient companies based out here ie. Cyco, Flairform etc. that make prices competitive and very reasonable particularly cyco.
> 
> I've also knocked together a clone/seedling chamber made out of an old filling cabinet from fantastic furniture. I'll post that in the DIY section in the future. Sanded, Painted and Sealed, im about to put a wooden veneer on the outside to disguise it as a piece of furniture in my lounge room. I'll keep you posted


Growth technology is also an aussie brand of nutes. I've tried cyco, not bad but more expensive than GT and just as good IMO. I still use cyco silica though.


----------



## AeroBella (Jul 10, 2014)

When everything comes ill be trying a completely soiless grow I usually use expanded clay but ny daddy said I dont even need that last time and im compying that the crazy ole fool is usually right


----------



## Letstrip (Jul 10, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I still think im short on choices for this coming season


LSD Im doing mine outdoors over here in NZ next season


----------



## earnest_voice (Jul 10, 2014)

AeroBella said:


> When everything comes ill be trying a completely soiless grow I usually use expanded clay but ny daddy said I dont even need that last time and im compying that the crazy ole fool is usually right


I do a soiless in a 100% course perlite - hempy bucket style. I've found, for me, that this style is the easiest to maintain and has some +/- tolerance to adverse conditions ie heat & humidity especially in summer.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 10, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> LSD Im doing mine outdoors over here in NZ next season


Yep lsd is going outside for me to


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 10, 2014)

earnest_voice said:


> I do a soiless in a 100% course perlite - hempy bucket style. I've found, for me, that this style is the easiest to maintain and has some +/- tolerance to adverse conditions ie heat & humidity especially in summer.


I used to do mine in the clay balls years ago but I think that contributed to lighter nuggets than what I wanted ? Things have changed so much since then


----------



## Scroga (Jul 13, 2014)

Gday from WA


----------



## LokoTrashman (Jul 21, 2014)

man so many Aussies here  i feel left out being from east central europe. People here dont grow to much, they mostly drink like no one is watching.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 22, 2014)

LokoTrashman said:


> man so many Aussies here  i feel left out being from east central europe. People here dont grow to much, they mostly drink like no one is watching.


Haha u right there but I smoke as well like the world has stopped and frozen as well


----------



## LokoTrashman (Jul 22, 2014)

I wish I could smoke as mush as I wanted, aint got the stuff tho  hopefully this fall my few girls will surprise me with a great yield


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 22, 2014)

LokoTrashman said:


> I wish I could smoke as mush as I wanted, aint got the stuff tho  hopefully this fall my few girls will surprise me with a great yield


I only get to maybe smoke 100 days a year cos of the work I do.....


----------



## AeroBella (Jul 22, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> I only get to maybe smoke 100 days a year cos of the work I do.....


I work out at a mine and never ever have to get drug tested cos Im the lucky one that gets to test everyone but on the down side there has not been a time when a guy old enough to be my grandpa asks me to hold the cup while he pees -.-


----------



## AeroBella (Jul 22, 2014)

Btw my seeds from herbies came I asked them to include the original breeders pack and it said to store seeds in the fridge for best results. They came labeled as hair braiding beads and when I messaged them about how happy i was with the stealth my reply was hope your hair braids work out xD


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 22, 2014)

AeroBella said:


> I work out at a mine and never ever have to get drug tested cos Im the lucky one that gets to test everyone but on the down side there has not been a time when a guy old enough to be my grandpa asks me to hold the cup while he pees -.-


Maybe im one of them ...im 41 lol


----------



## AeroBella (Jul 22, 2014)

You work in the mines ? Who for ?


----------

